# Ho cercato un thread che fornisca/fornisse una soluzione



## lsp

Jana337 said:


> Ho cercato un thread che fornisca una soluzione


Jana, you're madrelingua enough for me  so please tell me why it doesn't need to be _fornisse_?


----------



## smiling

lsp said:


> Jana, you're madrelingua enough for me  so please tell me why it doesn't need to be _fornisse_?


 
Hi!
Probabilmente perchè il thread continua a fornirla la risposta... è già passato il verbo principale.


----------



## Jana337

lsp said:


> Jana, you're madrelingua enough for me  so please tell me why it doesn't need to be _fornisse_?


Because I am not madrelingua enough, ecco! 

OK, I think that "fornisse" is correct but I would love to hear a native opinion on "fornisca". I have a hunch that it could be fine as well (you know, concordanza dei tempi can be broken if the past is not too distant, like in "ho appena sentito").

Many thanks per avermelo segnalato! 

Jana


----------



## smiling

Jana337 said:


> Because I am not madrelingua enough, ecco!
> 
> I would love to hear a native opinion on "fornisca".
> Jana


 
So che aprirò una polemica magari, ma a questo punto qua è fasciarsi la testa ed essere troppo ligi alle regole che tutti disattendono.

E se quindi dicessimo: Ho cercato un thread che forniva una soluzione della (/ risposta alla) mia domanda ma non l'ho trovato.

Per il resto degli esempio degli oppure/o direi ottimi esempi.


----------



## *Giulia*

smiling said:


> So che aprirò una polemica magari, ma a questo punto qua è fasciarsi la testa ed essere troppo ligi alle regole che tutti disattendono.
> 
> E se quindi dicessimo: Ho cercato un thread che forniva una soluzione della (/ risposta alla) mia domanda ma non l'ho trovato.
> 
> Per il resto degli esempio degli oppure/o direi ottimi esempi.



Secondo il mio modesto parere, va bene sia forniva che fornisca, ma quella che grammaticalmente mi sebra più corretta è "fornisse". Però non sono un'esperta! 

http://www.demauroparavia.it/76571


----------



## smiling

> grammaticalmente mi sebra più corretta è "fornisse".


 
Forse si forse fornisca... Certo è che forniva è ampiamente usato. Poi per carità se anche io uso forniva mi sento l'eco di mia nonna che vuole che metta il congiuntivo.


----------



## Jana337

Addirittura forniva? Se non foste madrelingua, crederei che fosse un errore. 

Secondo me deve esserci congiuntivo perché Jacob ha cercato un thread indeterminato that would solve his doubts.

Cerco una donna che parla russo. - Conosco la donna che cerco.
Cerco una donna che parli russo. - Cerco una donna qualsiasi.

Jacob non sa qual thread ha cercato -- congiuntivo.

Sbaglio?

Jana


----------



## smiling

Quando sostengo che i non madrelingua sanno più cose di noi... non ho così torto. 

Jana si è una sottilezza assolutamente corretta, però ti assicuro che quando parliamo non la rispettiamo.
Comunque rileggendo un po' di volte la frase da sola propendo di più per fornisse.


----------



## *Giulia*

smiling said:


> Quando sostengo che i non madrelingua sanno più cose di noi... non ho così torto.
> 
> Jana si è una sottilezza assolutamente corretta, però ti assicuro che quando parliamo non la rispettiamo.



Si, sono d'accordo. "Forniva" in questo contesto è colloquiale, sarebbe meglio non usarlo quando si scrive, ma solo quando si parla tra amici.


----------



## Alfry

Jana337 said:


> Because I am not madrelingua enough, ecco!
> 
> OK, I think that "fornisse" is correct but I would love to hear a native opinion on "fornisca". I have a hunch that it could be fine as well (you know, concordanza dei tempi can be broken if the past is not too distant, like in "ho appena sentito").
> 
> Many thanks per avermelo segnalato!
> 
> Jana



La mia opinione è che si debba rispettare la consecutio temporum per cui:

Cerco/sto cercando (adesso) un thread che fornisca una soluzione

Ho cercato/cercavo (prima d'adesso) un thread che fornisse una soluzione


----------



## Alfry

Jana337 said:


> Addirittura forniva? Se non foste madrelingua, crederei che fosse un errore.



Non direi un errore, dato che ormai è comunissimo, ma a me suona strano:
Ho cercato un thread che *forniva*... 

sebbene io sia consapevole che tutti lo diremmo in questo modo.



Jana337 said:


> Secondo me deve esserci congiuntivo perché Jacob ha cercato un thread indeterminato that would solve his doubts.
> 
> Cerco una donna che parla russo. - Conosco la donna che cerco.
> Cerco una donna che parli russo. - Cerco una donna qualsiasi.


Ne sai più di me, a quanto pare 



Jana337 said:


> Jacob non sa qual thread ha cercato -- congiuntivo.
> 
> Sbaglio?
> 
> Jana


----------



## Parergon

Sono completamente in accordo con Alfry.
Forniva, seppur legittimata dall'uso, è scorretta in forma scritta.


----------



## Jana337

> sebbene io sia consapevole che tutti lo diremmo in questo modo.


Ma dai, conosco molti italiani che non commetterebbero questo reato. 

***

Grazie per tutte le risposte. 

Jana


----------



## Alfry

Jana337 said:


> Ma dai, conosco molti italiani che non commetterebbero questo reato.
> 
> ***
> 
> Grazie per tutte le risposte.
> 
> Jana



E' vero, ciononostante è bene sapere che un'espressione può essere usata sebbene non sia proprio corretta.

Credo che questo avvenga un po' ovunque ed in qualunque lingua. 

Prego


----------



## smiling

Alfry said:


> corretta.


 
Penso che potremmo stare a lungo a discutere su cosa è corretto e cosa non lo è. Direi che la tradizione vorrebbe il congiuntivo ma l'uso del imperfetto è di anno in anno ormai sempre più accettato, e ogni tanto si trova anche nello scritto senza grossi scandali (almeno nella popolazione più giovane).


----------



## Alfry

It's difficult to draw a line and say "here are those who are right and there are those who are wrong" when it comes to languages and their rules.

Infatti avrebbe poco senso discuterne, sono d'accordo.

E' altresì giusto far sapere a chi non è madrelingua che grammaticalmente è corretto usare un tempo verbale ma, alla fine, se ne può usare anche un altro.

La disquisizione su dove e quando questo sia possibile la lascio ad altri. 
Credo che ognuno di noi sappia e debba decidere se e quando ritenga giusto usare una piuttosto che l'altra forma. Il mio sarebbe solo un punto di vista e come tale opinabile.


----------



## moodywop

Alfry said:


> La mia opinione è che si debba rispettare la consecutio temporum per cui:
> 
> Cerco/sto cercando (adesso) un thread che fornisca una soluzione
> 
> Ho cercato/cercavo (prima d'adesso) un thread che fornisse una soluzione


 
Alfry, mi sembra che in Solo Italiano qualcuno (forse Cnaeius) abbia detto che il passato prossimo è un tempo un po' a parte, che fa riferimento sì a un'azione passata (o a un evento) ma con l'accento sulle ripercussioni sul presente.
Anche Lepschy sostiene che è l'unico tempo che, se si trova nella principale, permette di scegliere con maggiore libertà il tempo da usare nella secondaria:

...the perfect can take either sequence [present or past] [in the subordinate clause], as it refers both to a past action and to the resulting present situation...
(The Italian Language Today)

Forse se si usa "fornisse" si sottolinea che il thread non è stato trovato e che probabilmente non lo si troverà mai:

Ho cercato per ore un thread che mi aiutasse a capire questa regola. Non ce n'è neanche uno che la spieghi chiaramente.

Se invece si usa "fornisca" forse si sottolinea che c'è ancora speranza di trovarne uno o che lo si è trovato.

Ho cercato per ore un thread che chiarisca questo problema e finalmente l'ho trovato: eccolo.

Ma è tutta teoria. Io userei tranquillamente "fornisse" anche nel secondo esempio (non considererei però "fornisca" sbagliato).

PS Sulla questione indicativo vs congiuntivo non dico nulla. Se ne potrebbe discutere per mesi senza risolvere nulla


----------



## Alfry

moodywop said:


> Alfry, mi sembra che in Solo Italiano qualcuno (forse Cnaeius) abbia detto che il passato prossimo è un tempo un po' a parte, che fa riferimento sì a un'azione passata (o a un evento) ma con l'accento sulle ripercussioni sul presente.
> Anche Lepschy sostiene che è l'unico tempo che, se si trova nella principale, permette di scegliere con maggiore libertà il tempo da usare nella secondaria:
> 
> ...
> 
> Ho cercato per ore un thread che chiarisca questo problema e finalmente l'ho trovato: eccolo.
> 
> Ma è tutta teoria. Io userei tranquillamente "fornisse" anche nel secondo esempio (non considererei però "fornisca" sbagliato).
> 
> PS Sulla questione indicativo vs congiuntivo non dico nulla. Se ne potrebbe discutere per mesi senza risolvere nulla




Infatti non lo definirei sbagliato, è quello che io userei. 

Infatti nell'esempio da te fornito:

Ho cercato per ore un thread che *chiarisca *questo problema e finalmente l'ho trovato: eccolo.

Io avrei usato chiarisse invece di chiarisca

Ho cercato per ore un thread che *chiarisse *questo problema e finalmente l'ho trovato: eccolo.

I wouldn't faint or throw up , though, if I heard chiarisca. 
I wouldn't probably notice it


----------



## lsp

Alfry said:


> E' vero, ciononostante è bene sapere che un'espressione può essere usata sebbene non sia proprio corretta.


This is why I choose WR over any text book, over Google, over all!


----------



## smiling

lsp said:


> This is why I choose WR over any text book, over Google, over all!


 
OT: Ma dato che sono nuovo, ma queste discussioni cosi puntigliose ci sono anche fatte per l'inglese? Le trovo troppo carine per l'italiano, figuriamoci per l'inglese! Decisamente meglio di qualunque libro!


----------



## lsp

smiling said:


> OT: Ma dato che sono nuovo, ma queste discussioni cosi puntigliose ci sono anche fatte per l'inglese? Le trovo troppo carine per l'italiano, figuriamoci per l'inglese! Decisamente meglio di qualunque libro!


Non solo fatte per noi - inizitate da noi (neither Jana nor I are native-Italian speaking)! Per me queste discussioni sono proprio _da incorniciare_, come dice il nostro incomparabile Alfry!


----------



## moodywop

So che farà discutere, ma vorrei riproporre questo intervento di walnut (che purtroppo è impegnatissima e non ci fa più visita), che ho molto apprezzato per il coraggio e l'onestà (soprattutto in un thread in cui la polemica sul congiuntivo aveva assunto toni eccessivamente polemici):



walnut said:


> I cambiamenti della lingua parlata mi prendono sempre di sorpresa... Fino a qualche tempo fa appartenevo alla schiera delle persone alle quali un congiuntivo, un condizionale o peggio un indicativo messo per traverso fa proprio male all'orecchio, e sono sempre stata così fin da piccola (nonostante le mie origini siciliane  ). Da qualche tempo mi rendo conto però che non solo il mio orecchio non protesta, ma che a volte - all'inizio con mio sommo stupore, dico davvero - uso istintivamente i tempi in modo completamente diverso a seconda del contesto, e che - ebbene sì - ritengo accettabile un uso colloquiale del micidiale indicativo.
> 
> La mia opinione è che il cambiamento delle lingue parlate sia talmente inarrestabile e travolgente da non permettere repliche; e da "neofita" ho notato che l'uso tecnicamente scorretto dell'indicativo, che mi ha sempre fatto inorridire, offre in realtà spunti interessanti e in alcuni casi permette esperienze linguistiche veramente disimpegnate e gradevoli. Sia chiaro, non ripeterei questo discorso daventi a una scolaresca neanche sotto tortura, ma qui siamo adulti, no?
> So di essere un caso particolare perché un po' troppo appassionata di slang, dialetti e forme indegnamente scorrette della lingua parlata, ma credo che la lingua di tutti i giorni sia una lingua viva e interessante sempre, e anche se mi dispiaccio perché indubbiamente la semplificazione di una struttura implica sempre la perdita di un po' della sua ricchezza, non posso nascondere la mia simpatia per questi cacofonici sviluppi.
> 
> Walnut


 
Bravissima, walnut!


----------



## smiling

lsp said:


> Non solo fatte per noi - inizitate da noi (Jana and me)! Per me queste discussioni sono proprio _da incorniciare_, come dice il nostro incomparabile Alfry!


 
Lo so che non sono fatte per voi però esisteranno minime sfumature o cose pazzesce come somiglianze di parole. C'era nel CPE di una mia amica riferito al prisma di luce cosa aveva tails, ends, poles e un'altra... chi lo può sapere? Qual'è la differenza di tutte ste cose in quel contesto? O uno le sa o spara a caso. O tutti sti modi tipo non li so...spararare a caso? Esisterà un modo carino? ahahah
Bello mi piace sto forum!


----------



## smiling

moodywop said:


> So che farà discutere, ma vorrei riproporre questo intervento di walnut (che purtroppo è impegnatissima e non ci fa più visita), che ho molto apprezzato per il coraggio e l'onestà (soprattutto in un thread in cui la polemica sul congiuntivo aveva assunto toni eccessivamente polemici):
> 
> Bravissima, walnut!


 
E invece più che far discutere sottoscrivo appieno. Anche io ogni tanto mi rendo conto che uso il congiuntivo anche se poco prima per una cosa simile ho usato l'indicativo ma non ho spiegazione.

-->half OT-->
E se uno non ha qualcuno straniero o che è stato fuori generalmente non te le fa notare.

Oggi parlavo di supermercati e c'è una catena che si chiama Bennet e alcuni qui dicono La Bennet, altri il Bennet. Ho detto la Bennet e uno mi fa perchè dici la Bennet, in teoria è maschile perchè supermercato, ipermercato, GS, Carrefour etc...unica eccezione sembra Esselunga perchè rifa ad una lettera.
E' vero ho detto, non ci avevo mai pensato. Logico!


----------



## lsp

perch*é* 
 Half OT


----------



## smiling

lsp said:


> perch*é*
> Half OT


 
Half perchè ormai centra poco con fornisca/fornisse/forniva una soluzione

Ti prego non mi puoi correggere anche l'accento...sembri Microsoft Word, è l'unico che lo fa, ma altrimenti trovi ovunque è...


----------



## moodywop

lsp said:
			
		

> perch*é*


 
uinni sorride compiaciuto, seduto davanti all'elaboratore, dopo una lunga, torrida fine settimana 

(chiedo scusa ai nuovi iscritti, che non capiranno questa "inside joke" )


----------



## pomello

Intervento al limite del pleonastico: senza altro contesto direi che utilizzare fornisse piuttosto che fornisca cambia il significato della frase nel senso suggerito da moodywop. Alfry ha detto una cosa interessante e vera: con più contesto le due forme sembrano equivalenti anche a me.
Sebbene io sia parecchio liberale, l'utilizzo dell'imperfetto mi fa rizzare i capelli. Qui non è soltanto brutto. C'è qualcosa di perversamente sbagliato in tutto ciò. LOL


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Alfry said:


> Ho cercato per ore un thread che *chiarisca *questo problema e finalmente l'ho trovato: eccolo.
> 
> Io avrei usato chiarisse invece di chiarisca
> 
> Ho cercato per ore un thread che *chiarisse *questo problema e finalmente l'ho trovato: eccolo.



This is only my humble opinion...

I would never say "chiariva"..it sounds so _macaroni cheese_


----------



## moodywop

Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> Ho cercato per ore un thread che *chiarisca *questo problema e finalmente l'ho trovato: eccolo.
> 
> Ho cercato per ore un thread che *chiarisse *questo problema e finalmente l'ho trovato: eccolo.


 
Questa discussione su "congiuntivo imperfetto o presente" è molto, molto più interessante di quella su "congiuntivo o indicativo". Nel secondo caso penso che siamo un po' tutti d'accordo che "chiariva" suona sia sbagliato che bruttarello (o bruttissimo , a seconda dei punti di vista). 

Sarebbe interessante, invece, aprire un altro thread sull'intervento di walnut di un anno fa e chiedere se c'è nessuno fra noi che è (preferisco "è" a "sia" qui, a dispetto della regola citata da Jana - go figure!) passato a una posizione più elastica, accettando, *come fanno Lepschy, la Crusca e altri*, l'uso dell'indicativo in contesti *molto informali*, in casi come "se non frenava in tempo faceva una strage". L'esempio dato da Lepschy è "se vincevi ti davano un premio", definito *"colloquial*" in un testo, si noti, destinato a *studenti stranieri* di livello universitario*. La struttura ha dalla sua parte citazioni tratte dalle opere di grandi scrittori).

_Moderator edit: Non discutetene qui, per favore: Ecco un nuovo thread. 

_ Tornando al mio esempio, visto che la scelta fra "chiarisca" e "chiarisse" è, come dice Lepschy, basata sul contesto temporale, sarebbe interessante sapere se c'è nessuno che, come me, ritiene che ci siano casi in cui "chiarisca" è non solo una opzione accettabile ma addirittura preferibile a "chiarisse". Mi è venuto in mente questo esempio:

Poveretto! Nonostante non ci sia alcuna speranza per la figlia, ha cercato dappertutto qualcuno che possa salvarla e continua a cercare disperatamente una cura miracolosa

Anche se è una ricerca senza speranza, il padre della ragazza non getta la spugna e, anche se irrazionalmente, si aggrappa disperatamente a questa speranza. Usare "possa", secondo me, comunica questo stato d'animo del padre.
Userei "potesse" dopo che invece la povera ragazza non ce l'ha fatta, eliminando naturalmente la frase finale con "continua a cercare". 

Che ne dite?

* _Giulio Lepschy The Italian Language Today (1977) Hutchinson University Library_


----------



## pomello

moodywop said:


> [/I] Tornando al mio esempio, visto che la scelta fra "chiarisca" e "chiarisse" è, come dice Lepschy, basata sul contesto temporale, sarebbe interessante sapere se c'è nessuno che, come me, ritiene che ci siano casi in cui "chiarisca" è non solo una opzione accettabile ma addirittura preferibile a "chiarisse".



Anche se in ritardo, voglio dire che sono completamente d'accordo. Non ho voglia di riflettere (figuriamoci di documentarmi un po'), quindi non so spiegare il perchè, ma nell'esempio di Alfry, invece, mi sembrava che l'utilizzo dell'una o dell'altra forma lasciasse ineltarato il senso (insomma, che l'equivalenza fosse proprio piena).

Edit: per chi non è madrelingua. Non usate MA e INVECE appaiati come ho fatto io. Non si fa.


----------



## moodywop

pomello said:


> , ma nell'esempio di Alfry, invece, mi sembrava che l'utilizzo dell'una o dell'altra forma lasciasse ineltarato il senso (insomma, che l'equivalenza fosse proprio piena).


 
Sono d'accordo con te e Alfry


----------



## gabrigabri

Alfry said:


> La mia opinione è che si debba rispettare la consecutio temporum per cui:
> 
> Cerco/sto cercando (adesso) un thread che fornisca una soluzione
> 
> Ho cercato/cercavo (prima d'adesso) un thread che fornisse una soluzione




Ciao!

Eccomi qua a riesumare la discussione!

Secondo me sono giusti entrambi:

Ho cercato un thread che fornisse la spiegazione (fornisse=legato a "ho cercato", per cui al passato)

Ho cercato un thread che fornisca la spiegazione (fornisca= la fornisce ancora adesso, il thread esiste tuttora).

La seconda versione mi fa pensare più a qualcosa che continua nel tempo. Non ho ancora smesso di cercare!


----------



## nocciolina_85

"Ho cercato un thread che fornisse una soluzione"questa è la frase corretta! 
L'azione di cercare è al passato prossimo, dunque il congiuntivo corretto è fornisse (imperfetto).
La frase non è comunque completa, deve essere inserita in un contesto e presuppone una conseguenza all'azione di cercare, ovvero l'aver trovato o no una soluzione. 
"Ho cercato un thread che fornisse una soluzione e finalmente/per fortuna/adesso l'ho trovata-non l'ho ancora trovata".
Vi suona meglio la frase inserita in un contesto?
Non fatevi ingannare da noi italiani che non sappiamo più parlare correttamente e mescoliamo sempre modi, tempi, maschili, femminili ecc..) e che anche in tv facciamo certe gaff!
Avete presente la pubblicità di un certo deodorante?
La frase che dicono è all'incirca: "Abbiamo chiesto ad alcune donne di provare il SUO nuovo deodorante"..ma stiamo scherzando??? il nuovo deodorante di "alcune donne" è il LORO nuovo deodorante! è un ORRORE di italiano terribile!ma dove siamo finiti!


----------



## alitaker

1. Ieri ho cercato un thread che fornisse la spiegazione  = ho cercato *solo* ieri, ma probabilmente non l'ho trovato o comunque non ho risolto il problema

2. Cercavo un thread che fornisse la spiegazione  = ho cercato per un certo periodo di tempo (l'azione è continuativa nel passato, quindi uso tutto al passato): non ci sono indicazioni sul fatto di aver trovato risposta.

3. Ho cercato un thread che fornisca la spiegazione
I due tempi verbali mi stonano molto, ma è corretto: la spiegazione non vale solo nel passato, ma anche adesso (non c'entra se l'ho trovata o meno)

Comunque provate in un contesto diverso:
Ho pensato che sia morto 
Ho pensato che fosse morto 

4. Cerco un thread the fornisca la spiegazione  (azione presente, quindi tutto presente)

Io personalmente userei la 1 se devo esprimere una azione fine a se stessa, ma la 2 se è un antecedente per dire dell'altro. Es:
(2), ma non l'ho trovato. Puoi fare qualcosa?

Per quanto riguarda il caro "che forniva" non mi scandalizzo più di tanto, ma io sono uno di quelli che scrive perch*é* (non perch*è*) e, almeno nella forma scritta, certe cose le lascio scrivere agli altri.


----------



## nocciolina_85

gabrigabri said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Eccomi qua a riesumare la discussione!
> 
> Secondo me sono giusti entrambi:
> 
> Ho cercato un thread che fornisse la spiegazione (fornisse=legato a "ho cercato", per cui al passato)
> 
> Ho cercato un thread che fornisca la spiegazione (fornisca= la fornisce ancora adesso, il thread esiste tuttora).
> 
> La seconda versione mi fa pensare più a qualcosa che continua nel tempo. Non ho ancora smesso di cercare!


 
Secondo me non è possibile proprio a livello grammaticale, se si vuol sottolineare il senso della frase, ovvero se si tratta di un'azione passata o di una ancora non completata, bisogna inserire altri elementi nella frase, utilizzando il lessico appropriato al concetto che si vuole esprimere, non modificare i verbi perchè ci danno un senso di continuità. La grammatica è una cosa, il lessico è un'altra.No?


----------



## Riccardo1984

si dice "ho ceracato che fornisse", è corrispondenza tra verbi, nn c'entra se ora c'è o non c'è più, invece al presente, "cerco che fornisca" il terzo esempio riportato sostenendo che è colloquiale..."ho cercato che forniva" è completamente sgrammaticato, uno che ha fatto il liceo storce il naso! cmq è così...tempo fa ho cercato un forum che mi fornisse (tempo fa) di una risposta...........oggi serco un blog che mi fornisca (presente, nn ha ancora fornito) una risposta oggi


----------



## giovannino

Io invece sono d'accordo con gabri. Cito dal capitolo sulla concordanza dei tempi nella _Grammatica italiana _di Serianni:



> Talvolta si può avere un tempo diverso da quello atteso per effetto di un particolare "punto di vista" del parlante...
> "ho temuto che questa notizia ti _possa _dispiacere" (il congiuntivo presente si deve all'attualità del fatto, marcata anche attraverso l'uso del pronome dimostrativo _questa _invece di _quella_)


----------



## Giak

giovannino said:


> ...."ho temuto che questa notizia ti _possa _dispiacere"....


 
Mamma mia... Sarà quel che vi pare... ma non si può proprio sentire 

Se ci fosse stato "poteva" invece di "possa" non avrei storto più di tanto il naso (anche se "potesse" continua sempre a starci meglio di tutti secondo me)


----------



## giovannino

Anch'io ho dei dubbi circa l'esempio citato da Serianni. Tuttavia mi sembra che il fatto che un linguista rigoroso come lui accetti la possibilità di usare il congiuntivo presente dopo il passato prossimo legittimi l'interpretazione delle due frasi data da gabri.


----------



## Broken Wings

Da un punto di vista rigorosamente grammaticale credo che "non si possa sentire" come detto da Giak.

Sta di fatto che una costruzione come quella citata da giovannino si sente spesso, a prescindere dal fatto che possa o meno essere grammaticalmente corretta.

Per quanto concerne il quesito iniziale, ovvero cosa sceglierei tra fornisca e fornisse, io opterei per *fornisse*.


----------



## housecameron

_Ho cercato un thread che fornisse una soluzione_
_Sto cercando un thread che fornisca una soluzione_

_Ho cercato un thread che fornisca una soluzione_ sounds very bad.


----------



## Giak

housecameron said:


> _Ho cercato un thread che fornisse una soluzione_
> _Sto cercando un thread che fornisca una soluzione_
> 
> _Ho cercato un thread che fornisca una soluzione_ sounds very bad.


 

I agree! 

"Ho cercato" is past, it is something I did and I'm not doing it now.
"Fornisca" is present.

"Ho cercato un thread che forniva..." is not grammatically correct, even if you may hear it and it may be accepted because the two verbs are in past tenses.

What I mean is that the most important thing is to use past with past and present with present:

"Cerco/Sto cercando (present) un thread che fornisca (present)...."

"Cercavo/Stavo cercando/Ho cercato (past) un thread che fornisse/forniva (past)..."


Anyway, the very correct forms are:

"Cerco... che fornisca..."
"Sto cercando... che fornisca..."
"Cercavo... che fornisse..."
"Stavo cercando... che fornisse..."
"Ho cercato... che fornisse..."


----------



## giovannino

Sono _in a minority of one _(beh, _two_, se gabri non ha cambiato idea) ma provo lo stesso a convincervi.

Secondo me il problema è che considerate le due frasi al di fuori di un contesto.
Una volta che si considera il contesto, secondo me entra in gioco il fattore del "punto di vista" menzionato da Serianni, che cito di nuovo:



> Il tempo verbale della reggente condiziona il tempo dell'oggettiva, *sia pure senza la rigorosità della "consecutio temporum" latina...*
> *Talvolta si può avere un tempo diverso da quello atteso per effetto di un particolare "punto di vista" del parlante*
> _(Luca Serianni, Grammatica italiana)_


 
Sia Serianni che Dardano e Trifone (_La lingua italiana_) applicano il concetto del "punto di vista" proprio per giustificare, in alcuni casi, l'uso del congiuntivo presente dopo il passato prossimo.
Tuttavia l'esempio citato da Serianni ("ho temuto che...") non mi sembra azzeccato.

Mi sono venuti in mente questi due esempi:

_Ieri ho cercato per ore un dottore che venisse a visitare mia figlia ma erano tutti in ferie_

_Ho cercato tutto il giorno qualcuno che possa badare al mio gatto mentre sarò via_

Nel secondo esempio l'uso di "possa" invece di "potesse" mi sembra giustificato perché ci si riferisce al futuro. E non mi sembra che suoni male


----------



## nocciolina_85

_Ho cercato tutto il giorno qualcuno che possa badare al mio gatto mentre sarò via_

Nel secondo esempio l'uso di "possa" invece di "potesse" mi sembra giustificato perché ci si riferisce al futuro. E non mi sembra che suoni male[/quote]

Effettivamente questa frase sembra corretta perchè rispetta una conseguenza di tempi passato-presente-futuro: "ho cercato"(passato) e "sarò via" (futuro) legati da "che possa" (cong.presente).


----------

